# Omega 1151 Complication



## john b (Jun 11, 2003)

Greetings Lads,

I need some sound and timely (sorry about that) advice.

I have long been facinated with mutiple complication watches, both new and old, and beautifuly ornate to the lean and clean modern designs. If I were filthy rich I'd collect them by the dozens, but I am about to spend what to me and my buget is a ludicrous, and probably foolish amount of money to spend on such a watch.

One I'm considering is the (3523.80) Omega Speedmaster Chrono with a SS case and bracelet, blue dial, and day/month/date. The movement is the Omega 1151.

I would greatly appreciate any and all feedback from you knowledgeable watch fanatics about this watch, it's movement, etc.; as well as any other brands/modles I should also be looking at.

Thank you from the soon to be totally broke,

John


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I was thinking about getting one of these too, remember that I can get you 20% off any new Omega.


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

If its any good to you John, my brother has the same watch and I konw he spent ages looking for the right one and he swears by it.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Hi John

I used to have one.

It was in my chop & change days. I only had it 6-7 months.

It was one of the best i've had, & that's quite a few. I wound it every other day. Even if you normally don't, I had to not moving about a lot.

On that interval between winds, It was virtually spot on all the time. I doubt you would be disappointed.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

It is a rather large sum of money to spend,but I think most of us have done it.If you like and really want the watch then go for it,but I would travel to a dealer and try one one first,try and get a feel for it.Then come away and order from Roy









If it is a chronograph complication you want there are a few others you may want to look at.Glycine make some nice ones,and are a much cheaper too.They do a triple date moonphase called the Ningaloo,thats a very nice watch.

Alex


----------



## john b (Jun 11, 2003)

Thanks Roy,Cammy,Paul and Eric. I really appreciate you responses (and any others to come).

Roy, could you clarify your ability to get 20% discounts for us. As a relatively new member, I assumed that the 20% was only applicable to the brands that you post on your web page.

(Could you email me the price for that particular Omega?







)

Thanks again everybody,

John


----------



## john b (Jun 11, 2003)

Alex & Roy:

Alex, thanks for the Glycine suggestion. I just took a look at their two day/date/month models and really like them.

Roy, could you please add to your email the prices for the following two Glycines: (1) "Ningaloo Reef Complique" (#3834.19AT)=Black dial and leather band, and (2) "Stratoforte Complique" (#3826.18-1)

Thanks again,

John


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

John,

No problem,

I like Glycine,and have owned a 46mm Airman,no problems with it and very good quality.

The Ningaloo is a cracker IMO,the moonphase model is lovely,the blue dial one is especialy nice.The Stratoforte is way cool,but big,not a comfortable watch unless you have big wrists,but it will get you noticed.

Another one is the Zeno triple date moonphase,much cheaper than the Omega and the Glycine.

Alex


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

John,

For the Omega money,you could buy the Glycine and the Zeno,and have some change!!

There you go a start to your complication collection,and no lottery wins needed









Alex


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Due to insomnia rearing its ugly non tired head,more complications.

Maurice Lacroix make some nice watches,their Phase de lune triple date are very nice.Well made watches,not very mainstream though,but quite good value.A little dressy though.I handled a retrograde a while back,very impressed.

Temption,make some cool watches,and a nice complication chrono moonphase.German brand.Typical German watchmaking,very IWC.Prices similar to Omega.


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2003)

John

As no-one has answered your movement question I will tell you that the Omega 1151 is based on the Valjoux 7751.

The Omega you are looking at is a fantastic looking watch, by far the best looking watch of those mentioned IMO, the bracelet also is excellent.

You are obviously going to compare it to other brands, I would give one caveat.

If you want to keep the watch forever fine, but if you are like me and like to change about a bit (lot!) you will always have a ready market for an Omega as everybody knows them. With a good discount from Roy you wouldn't lose much if you sold it.

The other makes whilst known to watch people can devalue a large chunk of money on resale.

Neil.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

The movements in the Glycine Omega and Temption are all based on the Val.

I mean no disrespect Neil,but resale value should never dictate a watch purchase.I used to trade and sell very often,but I would buy watches new,and would never think about resale.If you like a watch then go ahead and buy it.

Good luck in your choice.


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2003)

Alex

You say you used to sell and trade very often, in that case surely resale value is of interest otherwise you are in line to lose a lot of money.

The alternative is to do what I do, buy nearly new at the right price if you want a later model and let the first buyer take the depreciation hit!!

That way if you fancy a change (which I always do!) you can always get your money back.









I realise its not a very romantic attitude but you have to bring pragmatism into it if you like collecting expensive watches.

Obviously if you have a huge disposable income none of the above applies.

Cheers,

Neil.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

John go with the Omega as Neil says it is the best one.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Neil,

Yes I have traded and sold many times.What I was trying to get across,is if you like a watch,a resale value should not stop you buying it.

If resale is a factor then you would only buy a couple of brands.

Maybe you do not collect in the same way as I have,fair enough.I may sound stupid,when I say I have lost many thousands on watches,but hey I have had the experience of owning some great watches,a collector who is carefull would not have,or would have to buy used.

I fully agree that buying used on certain models is the way to go.

I can honestly say,I have never thought about resale when buying a watch.

Roy and Neil as you say it is the best one,but it is also a lot more cash than say the Glycine,for the same movement.Decorated and tweaked yes but basically the same innards.If John wants the prestige of the Omega then fine,but if he is just looking for a nice complication then maybe it is not the best choice.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

I have just realised that my posts may be coming over as big headed.I would like to apologise to anyone that has been offended.

The part with me saying I have spentÂ£Â£Â£Â£ and owned*** is not an attempt to impress or belittle anyone.I have collected watches for some time now,and feel I have a little to share on the forum,but in no way do I know it all,and owning lots of expensive watches does not make you a guru,just in debt









I again apologise if anyone has been offended by my posts.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Yes.Don't I know it!


----------



## john b (Jun 11, 2003)

Well guys, I did it.









Today couldn't have been any better. First, the large day/date Elysee from Roy arrived this morning. I love larger size watches and have a thing for day/date models and this Elysee fit the bill perfectly (thanks Roy) then later in the day I drove into L.A. to become

the proud owner of IMO a beautiful new Omega Complication (day/date/month). (Sorry Roy, I was able to find an outfit in L.A. that provided an unbeatable price). I love this watch, and I know that it will indeed be a keeper--good resale value or not. Although it came with a great bracelet, I adorned it with a blue croc. band that matched the color of the dial and added one of Roy's great butterfly silver clasps.

Thanks to each of you for your valuable input, suggestions, warnings, evaluations, etc.

John


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Well done John, glad you got one. Did you go for the blue dial ? Please post some pictures.


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2003)

Well done John.

Welcome to the Omega club.









That is a very nice watch you have there, looking forward to some pics, not seen one on a strap before.

I assume you got the blue dial model?

Cheers,

Neil.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Congats John.I hope it bring you great pleasure,wear it in good health.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Great John. For me as well, the thought of just popping into LA to do some shopping.....

Enjoy!

By the way. Next time you're round that area, be a mate for me. Call in at Ozzy's house and get my lawn mower back


----------



## john b (Jun 11, 2003)

Thanks guys. I did get the blue dial, madcap that I am. I'd really enjoy sending some pics but my computor skills are still lacking somewhat. I will however consult a pc literate friend of mine who may be able to walk me through the process.

Ozzy, who?


----------



## Sargon (Feb 24, 2003)

I went in to the local Omega dealer to see if they had the new AT models in yet (they didn't) But in looking at the full line laid out in front of me I must say that the silver dial version of the watch you just bought really caught my eye. That's one watch that will have to wait several years though I'm afraid. I hope they still make it when I'm in the market.


----------

